# apistogramma cacatuoides with shrimp?



## snakeskin (Jul 28, 2005)

recently i posted a thread asking if I could keep cherry shrimp with bolivian rams, I was denied. One fish I liked even before the ram was apistogramma cacatuoides. could I keep this dwarf chiclid with my shrimp-cherry shrimp? also where can I buy this species other than aquabid in my area-northern Illinois? If anyone breeds this species or has any information on apistogramma cacatuoides or links on them I would be greatly satisfied-other than www.thekrib.com


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

Don't put cacs and shrimp together! Trust me. Mine had a tasty shrimp dinner that lasted about 5 min! 

If you are interested in getting some cacs, check http://www.apistogramma.com You might even find someone on there who breeds them locally.

Neil has some real nice fish there (I don;t think he's breeding them right now he just moved). You can get them from Apistodave off of Aquabid. He has some real nice cacs as well.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Doesn't it depend on the type of shrimp? 

Amanos are quite a bit bigger than cherry shrimp... Would apistogramma cacatuoides still be able to get to them?

Now I've got doubts and I have one male and two male apistogramma cacatuoides just finishing up their 3 week quarantine and about to go into a 200l heavily planted tank with about 20 Amanos in it...


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry, that should read two female...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Amanos are pretty big shrimp. I'm guessing this was more in reference to the dwarf Neocardina species such as cherry reds. Cherries will become a quick snack for any type of dwarf cichlid.


----------



## brad (Aug 11, 2005)

Laith, I have amonos in my my cacs and all is fine. They`re nearly as big as the females. I made sure to pick the larger of the shrimp from the LFS just in case though. Anyway, the point is that amano shrimp are large enough to be safe from apistos.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

thanks for the replies... After Cichlid Junkie's post I was starting to wonder where I would put the new tank that I'd of course have to buy to accomodate the situation! roud:

And I *really* don't have the time to set up a new tank at the moment...


----------

